# Doe's cut off labor?



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

My doe gave birth today, which is strange, they usually give birth during the night. anywho, this may be nothing and in that case sorry for bothering you, but it seems shes haveing trouble with delivery. About six have been birthed but her stomoch is still quite large. Im assuming she still has more that are on their way? Any ideas why it would have stalled? Much appreciated!


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I know some of my females look prego after having their babies sometimes, it can take a bit for her to regain shape but the only reason I am aware of that a mom would not be able to deliver an entire litter is that one got stuck... as far as I know they do not just stop labor... given that she has had six I personally would not be too worried, can you maybe post a picture so we can see how large she is?


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

Its not normal after body fat, its rounded, only slightly smaller than before. She was rather, large i was aexpecting a big litter. She was only a little bit smaller than the mouse I had that birthed around 16 babies. I wish I could post pics but my camera card wont plug into my computer, its too old haha. :/ i'll see if i can on my fathers computer.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

HOw much do the bubs weigh and how much did the litter of 16 weigh? I've found that my larger litters have smaller babies. If these six are large, it could be the correct number. Otherwise one may be stuck.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

it seems she popped it out.  shes all good now! and the 16 were litterally the biggest baby mice ive ever seen, it was only the fact momma was a tank that they could all be that healthy! haha well anywho, mamma is agouti, agouti is dominant right? So does that mean that odds are all the babies will be agouti? Dunno who the father is, but it could potentially be my piebald or a wild mouse. I know piebald is recessive


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If mum is A/A, they'll all be agouti. What color is the piebald? If mom's A/a, and dad's a/a, you could have non-agouti mice in with your agoutis. After a few days, they'll start to tint up, and it'll be easier to tell.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

mom is A/a but im not sure who father is. I certainly hope its a/a! i love little piebald fellas!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

a/a means black. Piebald (s/s) is the white spots and can be found on any color that will show white spots. aka it doesn't show very well on a white mouse.  If the doe doesn't carry the piebald gene, you can't get piebald mice from her. If she has S/s and the male shows the piebald, therefore carrying s/s you can figure on about 50% piebald.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

Im thinking they might be brindled, they have two different shades of gray color...would that change anything?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Brindle is Ay (also dominant), but normally that's orange with agouti striping. If you've got a lot of diluting factors, you'll see it in other shades, though. If the mother looks agouti, she could be Ay or A. Some brindles look agouti because the stripes are so wide that they all meet up, covering whatever color is underneath.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

ohhhh interesting...Ill have to do more research on this...Thanks! i cant wait to see when the babies start getting furred.


----------

